# Olimex A64-OLinuXino   FreeBSD 13.0-CURRENT SD-Card Image Pine64  GPIO problem.



## roboart2019 (Jun 11, 2019)

I have successfully booted the FreeBSD Pine64 image Current-13.0 on the Olimex A64-OLinuXino over the serial console.  It works great.  My Olimex board has the Allwinner a64 on it just as the Pine does.  I have been experimenting with the gpios  again with success.   However the 40 pin connector on the Olimex board exposes GPIO pins PB0 - PB4  which function normally and then PE0-PE17 which don't.

 Example 
gpioctl -f /dev/gpioc0 -c PB0 OUT   
gpioctl -f /dev/gpioc0 PB0 1

The pin PB0 then goes high (1)  as expected.

gpioctl -f /dev/gpioc0 -c PE17 OUT
gpioctl -f /dev/gpioc0 PE17 1

The pin PE17 shows no sign of activity, also this pin is connected to the user LED, which should light up, which it doesn't.   I have played with most of the PE0- PE17 pins with various settings,  again nothing works, no signs of activity.   I have successfully lit the LED with the armbian (linux) distribution for this board so I know it should work.

I have dug into the the driver code a bit and the files containing the settings for this board/processor, but I have had no luck figuring it out.   One thing I think might help my understanding is that I don't think the Pine64 board exposes these pins so there might be some configuration settings that weren't set for these pins as they wouldn't have been needed.  I have studied the Allwinner a64 manual but I haven't had luck figuring out any other settings that might work.

I think I am missing a simple setting but can't figure it out, does anyone know how to get pins PE0 to PE17 to work?  Thanks.


----------

